# Recommendation for a USB external sound card with hdmi out



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I wanted to use REW to do some RTA in my room. My laptop had a hdmi out but the on board sound ship inly supports 2 channel out. There is no setting to switch the inboard sound into a 7.1 mode.

Anyone have good recommendations on and external card with and hdmi out?


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

There are many yet not one with any HDMI connections. Only 3.5mm and optical that I'm aware of. 

My laptop is 2 channel, but it's setup and runs 7.1. If you go to - Sound - it will then bring up the connected devices, and drivers. Clic to highlight your AVR brings up "Configuration"
option to bottom right. From there it asks specifics of speakers, layout, 3 clocks later...... "Finish" 7.1 audio @ 192 from the '2 channel' laptop


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

MOTU makes a couple, but they are expensive items meant for serious recording studios. You could just about get a new laptop for the same amount ($500 to $1200).

Edit: Come to think of it, they are not USB devices, so TomFord is correct


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

When I got to Control Panel -> Sounds ->Configure speakers, I don't get any option to set anything
but stereo. (see pic). I've gone everywhere and there doesn't seem to be setting for me to switch
it 7.1. I was hoping to find a soundcard that had an HDMI out that I can link that to the AUX HDMI
on my receiver and I could use REW to drive through all of the channels.

Pic Below:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The order in which you do things is critical.

I wrote a guide for setting up HDMI with a PC or laptop (Windows) that might help. Every step is crucial and must be completed with the proper result before you can move on to the next.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. Let me check out your guide and see.

The thing I have done yet is actually hook the receiver to the laptop yet.

I was thinking I could set everything first before I go downstairs and
connect.

Maybe that is the critical piece I am missing?

I'll update after my work this afternoon.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

mpompey said:


> Thanks for the reply. Let me check out your guide and see.
> 
> The thing I have done yet is actually hook the receiver to the laptop yet.
> 
> ...


Quick update:

You were correct and your guide helped immensely. I had assumed the hdmi handshake train did apply to laptops. Once I followed the guide everything worked out.

Now if I could only figure out how to disable Audyssey so I can measure the room/speakers and not what Audyssey has done.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I am glad it helped. Like you, I assumed a bunch of things "should work" which did not. The key is in remembering that HDMI and HDCP have strict rules related to their copy protection silliness that force us to do things in a certain way. Once I started to figure them out, I had to write them up.

Audyssey is turned on/off under the Audio>Equalization settings for your AVR.


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

AudiocRaver said:


> Audyssey is turned on/off under the Audio>Equalization settings for your AVR.


Thanks for that too. I've been ringing out my room for the past two weeks and have learned so much. 

I bought the Master Handbook of acoustics and learned so much in just the first two chapters of that book.

One question I have though, Do large IMAX theaters have standing waves in the audible range? My local IMAX must have a 100' ceilings. That dimension alone would be around 15Hz in that axis by itself.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Standing waves aren’t an issue in auditorium-sized rooms.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

